# I'm a Vacation Specialist!!



## dwvc2k8 (Sep 2, 2008)

I love traveling and as a newbie here, I would like to share the latest on the ideal rubber pants set, for you all know whom I am or suspect to be........so for a thrill of a lifetime inspect me, no my garments, no ............


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2008)

You work for them or what?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 2, 2008)

Up periscope..........

Target in sight...........

Load tubes 1 and 2...........

FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 2, 2008)

Hehehe.....inbound Mod....everybody duck and cover!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, forgot his Avatar...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

Seems I missed the fun, again. I do like the avatar, tho...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

Long live Doynkin.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm waiting for the vacation specials from the anal retentive comminuity.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 2, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'm waiting for the vacation specials from the anal retentive comminuity.



Somehow, I think we all suspected that about you, NJ.....


----------

